# TCfucker



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

It would be poetic justice if that jelous little psycopath got spammed by all and sundry, I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to find his details. I 'm still adamant we have a spring get together in Albury/Wadonga this year, I hear it's beautiful this time of year,.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Worth making a thread.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Stupid thread. Gulag-worthy.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

DBerry said:


> PM me all the info, web addresse, phone numbers and home addresses or adverticments for his work or whatever and I'll se what I cn do with my recourses to fuck his business over. I 'm still adamant we have a spring get together in Albury/Wadonga this year, I hear it's beautiful this time of year,.


What's with that guy, is what's being said true?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Raff said:


> What's with that guy, is what's being said true?


Probably none of us have 100% proof, but I don't think it would be difficult to get.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Sox said:


> Probably none of us have 100% proof, but I don't think it would be difficult to get.


that's insane man,


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Stupid thread. Gulag-worthy.


Cringe-worthy post, brah.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Trolling a troll thread? Weak.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Trolling a troll thread? Weak.


Still no support for your grubby little mate I see. Some things just cannot be condoned can they? Even by the likes of you.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Trolling a troll thread? Weak.


Lame, brah.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

One of the worst threads of all time is populated by some of the lamest posters of all time (myself excluded).


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20a87 said:


> One of the worst threads of all time is populated by some of the lamest posters of all time (myself excluded).


When most people lose a friend it just means they have one less. That filthy little grub who has so totally disgraced himself over the past few days was your only friend :yep

It's significant you don't have a word to say in his defence too.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm not friends with anybody online. I find it funny that Ty riles you though, you need to get a grip on real life brah.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I see you''re not interested in the inaugural CHB Aussie get together, numbers. Lame brah. We could organise it for the weekend of the Gale_Barker fight and watch it at the Ettimoga pub. You''re not a positive contributor to this forum brah.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I'm not friends with anybody online. I find it funny that Ty riles you though, you need to get a grip on real life brah.


Your distorted view of reality doesn't seem to allow you to accept your only friend is a complete and utter nutcase, and that his behaviour is appalling by anyone's measure.

I guess you are just so desperate to get close to someone, anyone, you are happy to feed from the gutter.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

KMA said:


> Worth making a thread.


Hi One In A Million, how have you been?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Incriminating much?

Note the time and date of this post referring to "technical difficulties"


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Interesting character reference >>>



shanemfr said:


> TCHOUSO did the same to Aussie-box forum years back when he was booted, attacked it and took it down, since he can't actually fight for shit in real life he uses a keyboard that it lives behind


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Found an early post if his on ESB - recorded for posterity just so there's no confusion over what usernames he goes by on forums.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

This will just build up the bad blood for the much anticipated Ty-Dale stouch at 192lb later this year on a card TBA. The buzz is just building and building. I think it has gotten to the stage where this is legit bad blood. The fight is too close to call.


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Found an early post if his on ESB - recorded for posterity just so there's no confusion over what usernames he goes by on forums.


I cant quite believe the last line of that rant.. its like hitler calling someone a racist


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

What's going here Francis?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> What's going here Francis?


Do you mean what's going on here ?

Early stages in the build up for the much anticipated forum fight Ty v Dale.

I would like both fighters to update the forums regularly on their camps, training, sparing etc etc as the weeks roll by. The fight has basically been agreed by both parties at a reasonable catchweight (192 lbs). All thats needed is a promoter with an ounce of sense to put his hand up and give the Australian internet boxing forum members what they what. Surely some promoters or Fox will jump at this.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

TC won't be updating anyone around here about anything for a long time, if ever.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Do you mean what's going on here ?
> 
> Early stages in the build up for the much anticipated forum fight Ty v Dale.
> 
> I would like both fighters to update the forums regularly on their camps, training, sparing etc etc as the weeks roll by. The fight has basically been agreed by both parties at a reasonable catchweight (192 lbs). All thats needed is a promoter with an ounce of sense to put his hand up and give the Australian internet boxing forum members what they what. Surely some promoters or Fox will jump at this.


If everyone plays their cards right.....we could negotiate a % of PPV earnings!


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Do you mean what's going on here ?
> 
> Early stages in the build up for the much anticipated forum fight Ty v Dale.
> 
> I would like both fighters to update the forums regularly on their camps, training, sparing etc etc as the weeks roll by. The fight has basically been agreed by both parties at a reasonable catchweight (192 lbs). All thats needed is a promoter with an ounce of sense to put his hand up and give the Australian internet boxing forum members what they what. Surely some promoters or Fox will jump at this.


Have you any suggestions for the corporate table menus.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> Have you any suggestions for the corporate table menus.


Yellow Belly and chicken, with grub for desert would be apt at TC's table.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Has there been technical issues with this forum last 2 or 3 days? I had to log into ESB under a bodgy username for some action


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Has there been technical issues with this forum last 2 or 3 days? I had to log into ESB under a bodgy username for some action


 Same except for bodgy username. TC Boxa did a attack of server or some other computer thing to the forum apparently.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?9851-So-is-this-part-of-the-new-online-experience


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Same except for bodgy username. TC Boxa did a attack of server or some other computer thing to the forum apparently.


Are you sure it is Ty? Care to share the evidence.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Are you sure it is Ty? Care to share the evidence.


He has incriminated himself over at esb. He has hinted that he was responsible


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Are you sure it is Ty? Care to share the evidence.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?9851-So-is-this-part-of-the-new-online-experience

Tuff Gongs screenshots. It's highly likely it's him. Others have said on this thread he has done this sort of thing with other forums. Seem's to be his MO.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

The reason I ask is because in the gulag the prisoners were going crazy and Ty was actually the sane one in there. There was this guy who was releasing all sorts of private information regarding the site, even admin passwords. Plus there is ESB. Ty is a suspect and yes he was gloating but it doesn't mean jack shit. The real culprit is likely to lie low rather than publicly gloat about CHB's downtime.

IBM is the worst detective in existance. So many massive fails over the years.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> The reason I ask is because in the gulag the prisoners were going crazy and Ty was actually the sane one in there. There was this guy who was releasing all sorts of private information regarding the site, even admin passwords. Plus there is ESB. Ty is a suspect and yes he was gloating but it doesn't mean jack shit. The real culprit is likely to lie low rather than publicly gloat about CHB's downtime.
> 
> IBM is the worst detective in existance. So many massive fails over the years.


You call the way Ty carried on in there, sane?

Jay has ample evidence that it is Ty who is behind the DDoS attacks.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> You call the way Ty carried on in there, sane?
> 
> Jay has ample evidence that it is Ty who is behind the DDoS attacks.


Hey Vino, where are you watching the fight tomorrow?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> The reason I ask is because in the gulag the prisoners were going crazy and Ty was actually the sane one in there.


No he wasn't, he was burying himself further, attacking the very person he was banned for in the first place.



> There was this guy who was releasing all sorts of private information regarding the site, even admin passwords.


Give the grub half than chance and he'd do the same.



> Ty is a suspect and yes he was gloating but it doesn't mean jack shit.


In your opinion.
TC is not the sharpest tool in the shed, this isn't the first time he's shot himself in the foot.



> The real culprit is likely to lie low rather than publicly gloat about CHB's downtime.


A smart culprit, sure. 
Though we're talking about TC now.



> IBM is the worst detective in existance. So many massive fails over the years.


Like what?
He's been spot on for the most part.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Hey Vino, where are you watching the fight tomorrow?


Not sure at the moment mate. I've got a bit of work to do around the house so if I can knock a bit of it over I'll look at getting somewhere to have a look. What about yourself? Might be able to catch up.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It was downhill for TC from day one here when he found some fucking donkey had stolen his username.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

LOL busted. It was amusing seeing Sox and crew going physco when they thought TC joined the forum.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> LOL busted. It was amusing seeing Sox and crew going physco when they thought TC joined the forum.


Who went psycho?
No one wanted the cunt here, that's all.

He went psycho and is trying to bust the place now. 
For some reason you're defending it. Why?


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

I do not publicly accuse a person of illegal activities unless I have solid proof.

If you understand how a DOS attack works, you would understand that it is very difficult proving who was repsonsible.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I do not publicly accuse a person of illegal activities unless I have solid proof.
> 
> If you understand how a DOS attack works, you would understand that it is very difficult proving who was repsonsible.


Motive - tick.
Timing - tick.
Capability - tick.
Prior record of doing exactly the same thing - tick.
Made no attempt whatsoever to deny doing it - tick.

If I was a bettingman I know where my money would be :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I do not publicly accuse a person of illegal activities unless I have solid proof.


Good for you, I didn't see anyone _accuse_ him of it either.
But most _suspect_ he did it.



> If you understand how a DOS attack works, you would understand that it is very difficult proving who was repsonsible.


I know exactly how a DDOS attack works.

Ever heard of the phrase, _if it quacks like a duck_...


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Motive - tick. Agreed. Unfairly banned from CHB. A few others were banned as well. Others who were much more capable. Eg releasing admin passwords.
> Timing - tick. Agreed.
> Capability - tick? He runs a torrent tracker forum. I don't know about that.
> Prior record of doing exactly the same thing - tick? According to Zelky whose opinions are biased against TC to put it mildly.
> ...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

What the fuck is a ddos attack ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking atsch


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I do not publicly accuse a person of illegal activities unless I have solid proof.
> 
> If you understand how a DOS attack works, you would understand that it is very difficult proving who was repsonsible.


How difficult it is to prove who's behind a DDoS attack is dependent upon who's doing it. Guys like Anonymous are quite sophisticated. Ty is not.

The more Ty does it, the deeper the hole.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

When you shoot your mouth off as regularly as TC you just never know when it's going to come back to bite you on the arse >>>



TCboxa said:


> i dont work in a call center moron, you assume to much. The last company i worked for sold for 6 million by Annitel. How do you think a cal center manages onsite repairs? u think they send someone from india? lol
> 
> your right about one thing, the industry is taking a bit of a hit however that is in retail, not services, coprate clients and small bussiness still require onsite repairs and techs that are microsoft certifyed, quality assurance and peace of mind knowing a tech will be there to fix the problem when it arrises and they will be dealing and or speakign with someone local, not someone in india lol .
> 
> ...


Motive - tick.
Timing - tick.
Capability - tick.
Prior record of doing exactly the same thing - tick.
Made no attempt whatsoever to deny doing it - tick.

@Jay


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I do not publicly accuse a person of illegal activities unless I have solid proof.
> 
> If you understand how a DOS attack works, you would understand that it is very difficult proving who was repsonsible.


Uh, bettingman, you were going on at me yesterday on ESB about TCb0xa being unfairly banned from here.

He once posted pix on ESB of a young local boxer drinking & partying that he took from the guy's facebook page without his knowledge. He posted them as a reply to a Melbourne promotor who had said he believed the boxer was the next big thing - Ty wanted to slag the boxer off. I asked him what right he had to do it. His response was that because the guy had accepted his friend request, he had essentially given him permission to post his private pix.
More soon...


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What the fuck is a ddos attack ?


It's a DOS attack performed by some cunt with a ssstutter.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you know what I find funny ? The sad pathetic girl's with flashy haircuts on here who state over and over again that they hate and despise a certain poster then proceed to follow him around another boxing forum using alt accounts (because they have been banned on that forum) day after day after day.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Some time down the track TCboxa started posting pix of himself with various Australian boxers.

I photoshopped one of them and hosted it as my avatar. He immediately PM'd be demanding that I take it down otherwise he would complain to admin.

I didn't take it down, he ran to admin and I was banned for a week.

Some time later, after he launched his hate crusade against Linc Hudson, I started having a go at him and googled his name and the area he lives in - it wasn't hard, as he'd openly told us many times what his name was and where he lived.

I found a picture in a local newspapers website of someone who turned out to be his mother. I posted said picture on ESB and he went ballistic, accusing me of being a stalker - ironic at the very least.

Again he ran to admin and they permabanned me, but one of the mods over there reversed the ban and PM'd me, saying that they were always receiving complaints about TCboxa but whenever they banned him one of the other mods (they don't know who but it's highly likely it was The Professor/zakman) kept lifting his bans. This mod called him "unbannable" but said that while he couldn't ban him, he was not going to ban people at his (TCboxa's) request.

Fast forward to the demise of ESB and all of us coming over here. TCb0xa turns up here and immediately starts the harassment of DBerry that he perpetuated at ESB. DBerry ignores him, so TCb0xa does what he usually does for attention, and escalates the situation, by calling DBerry "Dingle Berry" and posting the video of his fight. DBerry asked him not to call him "Dingle Berry" and to takedown the video of his fight. TCb0xa refused, and was gulaged.

So bettingman, tell me the difference between TCb0xa posting unauthorised pix of a young local boxer in an attempt to ruin his reputation and posting a video of another poster's pro-debut fight and refusing to take it down after said poster requested him to do so, and me posting photoshopped pix of TCb0xa and a publicly available picture of his mother.

It doesn't matter that DBerry is happy to refer to himself as "Dingle Berry" on here, or for others to refer to him as that as he knows we're not taking the piss.

It doesn't matter that DBerry is happy to post videos of his fights on here as he is the owner of said videos.

What matters is that TCb0xa was harassing DBerry and DBerry did what he was entitled to and complained to the mods.

The mods did what they chose to do, which was gulag TCb0xa.

End of story - no "unfair ban" or injustice here.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Some time down the track TCboxa started posting pix of himself with various Australian boxers.
> 
> I photoshopped one of them and hosted it as my avatar. He immediately PM'd be demanding that I take it down otherwise he would complain to admin.
> 
> ...


So basically you're stating thet YOU are just as bad as you say TCBoxa is. You should be banned just like TCBoxa then ?

If you refer to Ty as crazy/mental then how would you describe yourself ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Additional information has come to light in this matter. That's all I'm permitted to say at present.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Hey Vino, where are you watching the fight tomorrow?


I'll be at Inkerman pub today mate..... Where u watching it??


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> LOL busted. It was amusing seeing Sox and crew going physco when they thought TC joined the forum.


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=435943&page=3

#33
TCboxa
Champion
East Side Guru

Join Date: Feb 2010
Location: OLYMPUS
Posts: 9,304
vCash: 0

Default Re: Danny caught out lieing again. When did Greeny change?
is this the thread that was supposed to make me go physco?
TCboxa is online now Report Post Top
Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Old 10-12-2012, 11:48 PM

Hmmmm:hey


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> I'll be at Inkerman pub today mate..... Where u watching it??


The Inkerman doesn't seem to show the fights anymore. met me at The Barkly in St. Kilda.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll call you in a minute. I've just woken up with a motherfucker of a hangover.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I do not publicly accuse a person of illegal activities unless I have solid proof.


Your fat, bald little buddy does. (let's call him ddos hog)


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'll call you in a minute. I've just woken up with a motherfucker of a hangover.


Im stranded mate...dont think I can make it.....I have to go to Bens kids bday party....will meet you and Sammy there later.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Not sure at the moment mate. I've got a bit of work to do around the house so if I can knock a bit of it over I'll look at getting somewhere to have a look. What about yourself? Might be able to catch up.


I'm going to watch it at The Barkly (or perhaps the Inkerman if they'll show it) with OSKA, I'll pm you my phone number.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Spider said:


>


Would smash :hey


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Im stranded mate...dont think I can make it.....I have to go to Bens kids bday party....will meet you and Sammy there later.


:lol: What time do have to be at the perty?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=435943&page=3
> 
> #33
> TCboxa
> ...


:deal


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I've just called The Inkerman, they have the fight on so I'll go there and watch it, even though The Barkly has hot barmaids.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=435943&page=3
> 
> #33
> TCboxa
> ...


donkeyking first came to my attention at ESB when he was supporting Mundine's comments about September 11 and claiming the US bought it on themselves. Even in his relatively few posts here his credibility is at best questionable.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

What happened to Gorilla Arms?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :deal


 I remember that thread as it was the start of my little spat with Busteroonie. What odds of 2 people spelling psycho physco?:yep


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I remember that thread as it was the start of my little spat with Busteroonie. What odds of 2 people spelling psycho physco?:yep


..I think I've spelt it like that too..i gotta google it everytime..fuck..


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..I think I've spelt it like that too..i gotta google it everytime..fuck..


 Oh well that shoots the shit out of my theory. Still think DonkeyKing is TC Boxa.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, well that does make sense seeing as tha donkey, Ty Cerminara, is king of fucking imbeciles.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Hey Sox, this is what you call top shelf detective work?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Hey Sox, this is what you call top shelf detective work?


Dunno m8, you tell me...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Ty when are you coming down to pay me a visit? You gutless little shit talker.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Hey Sox, this is what you call top shelf detective work?


http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...013/3/7/1362663726231/Columbo---1970s-008.jpg


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Oh well that shoots the shit out of my theory. Still think DonkeyKing is TC Boxa.


Now that you mention it >>>



donkeyking said:


> You forgot to add:
> 
> ****ing legend. When you beat a legend (RJJ) you become a legend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

What did I miss? 

I was in hospital delivering my first born, I had a feeling I was missing out on something big :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> I was in hospital delivering my first born, I had a feeling I was missing out on something big :yep


Congrats on the baby. Boy/girl? :cheers

This site was bought down a few times as the result of a DDOS attack from a pathetic, no life piece of shit.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> I was in hospital delivering my first born, I had a feeling I was missing out on something big :yep


Congrats on the kid mate. Top stuff.
Hope you didn't miss the Souths/Raiders game. :yep


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> I was in hospital delivering my first born, I had a feeling I was missing out on something big :yep


Congrats Mate. Boy or Girl?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> I was in hospital delivering my first born, I had a feeling I was missing out on something big :yep


Good one mate. :cheers

You didn't miss a thing, just a minor disturbance from a grub.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Poor TC. It's like everybody he knows got invited to a party, and he didn't.

Best thing is it happens here day after day, and he can watch but he can't play :lol:

Hi TC :hi:


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

This site was bought down a few times as the result of a DDOS attack from a pathetic said:


> ..fair dinkum..was that Ty sending this site off the air the last few days?


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Congratulations on the baby, best thing to happen to someone, other than the 18 years of broken sleep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> I was in hospital delivering my first born, I had a feeling I was missing out on something big :yep


 Congrats mate. The forum was taken down by most probably Ty.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Raff said:


> Congratulations on the baby, best thing to happen to someone, other than the 18 years of broken sleep


And a life time of worry, well worth it though.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> I was in hospital delivering my first born, I had a feeling I was missing out on something big :yep


Congratulations mate, I didn't know you had one on the way.

You're only a young bloke too aren't you?


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Congrats on the baby. Boy/girl? :cheers
> 
> This site was bought down a few times as the result of a DDOS attack from a pathetic, no life piece of shit.


Thanks Spider :good

My wife gave birth to a 6.6 ounce baby girl. Most memorable day of my life.



St Pecktor said:


> Congrats on the kid mate. Top stuff.
> Hope you didn't miss the Souths/Raiders game. :yep


Funny story 

I didn't miss the game, although my wife happened to go into labour around the 26 points to 2 stage. Safe to say at that stage I didn't wait around for the final score and jumped straight into the man-van.



whipsy said:


> Congrats Mate. Boy or Girl?


Lil baby girl! I will see if I can coax her mum in letting me train her once she gets a bit older  God knows if she has a temper like me she will need it



Sox said:


> Good one mate. :cheers
> 
> You didn't miss a thing, just a minor disturbance from a grub.


Thanks sox :cheers

It's been a rough few nights



Raff said:


> Congratulations on the baby, best thing to happen to someone, other than the 18 years of broken sleep


Thanks Raff :good

I'm already cringing every time the bub lets out one of those gut wrenching screams :lol:

When is your next fight my good man?



stiflers mum said:


> Congrats mate. The forum was taken down by most probably Ty.


Cheers Stiffy :good

Ty must have a solid IT background if he pulled off such a big hit. I will make sure to keep an eye on the site in the coming days :lol:



Tuff Gong said:


> Congratulations mate, I didn't know you had one on the way.
> 
> You're only a young bloke too aren't you?


Thanks brother!

Yeah mate 24, but that's pretty old compared so some of this 15/16 year old street rats pushing prams you see getting around charging down ciggys and spitting every few steps :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> My wife gave birth to a 6.6 ounce baby girl. Most memorable day of my life.


Great to hear, I'm sure there will be plenty more too.



> Yeah mate 24, but that's pretty old compared so some of this 15/16 year old street rats pushing prams you see getting around charging down ciggys and spitting every few steps :lol:


:lol:
You're at the perfect age to start a family IMO.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I wish you all the best, stiffjab, I hope your baby is, and remains, healthy and sleeps through the night from the get go for you.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

All the best with it mate, My boy is 4 and a half now, Haven't been the same since he was born, but wouldn't change it for the world.. fun times ahead, enjoy.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

whipsy said:


> All the best with it mate, My boy is 4 and a half now, Haven't been the same since he was born, but wouldn't change it for the world.. fun times ahead, enjoy.


Your boy is huge for 4 years old and looks remarkably similar to Sakio Bika :happy

Thanks Whips :lol:


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Your boy is huge for 4 years old and looks remarkably similar to Sakio Bika :happy
> 
> Thanks Whips :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Sydney Smutt (Jun 24, 2013)

Ty's a piece of shit? Well there's a fucking newsflash lol


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

congrats stiffy.. im flat out looking after myself so much respect to you big fella


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> My wife gave birth to a 6.6 ounce baby girl. Most memorable day of my life.


Mate, speaking from personal experience, having a girl as the first child is something really special for a father - I can still remember the day my daughter was born as if it was just yesterday - like you it was the most memorable day of my life. She's 12 years old now and we still have a really strong bond, something I think we'll always have.

All the best.


----------



## Sydney Smutt (Jun 24, 2013)

Nothing beats fatherhood. Congrats SJ


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Mate, speaking from personal experience, having a girl as the first child is something really special for a father - I can still remember the day my daughter was born as if it was just yesterday - like you it was the most memorable day of my life. She's 12 years old now and we still have a really strong bond, something I think we'll always have.
> 
> All the best.


..my girl is 16 and she's half mad like her mother..nah joke..
..does remind me of a old sayin' about how kool it is when your kids have your same sense of humor..but then you don't know whether to be proud or scared..:/


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

SJ, my first born is a girl, Tuff Gong 'will the real IrnBruMan please stand up' is spot on, although my girl is 13 and just going through puberty, fuck that. Smutty is right in nothing beats father hood, like I said last night, welcome to the club. 
Now's probably the time to get you in the ring for a fight, sleep depravation will be my friend :lol:


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

Congrats Stiffy on the birth of your child,i might not post much,but i read the comments a lot.
My son just turned 23,and daughter 21,like another poster just said its like yesterday they were born.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 2 girls, 5 and 2, wouldn't change it for the world, we want one more, couldn't care if its a boy or girl, as said before fatherhood rocks, definantly changes your view on things


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Got a little boy who's almost three and another one on the way, told my Mrs it better not be a girl or there'll be trouble :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel you somewhat enigmatic fascist, you're not Lebo by any chance. Girls are a lot easier than boys mate, fuck boys are so full on, all though a lot of fun, a bit like a terrier with ADD. where as girls are different animal, like a calm pug on valium.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Kel you somewhat enigmatic fascist, you're not Lebo by any chance. Girls are a lot easier than boys mate, fuck boys are so full on, all though a lot of fun, a bit like a terrier with ADD. where as girls are different animal, like a calm pug on valium.


:fire :bart

Both my brothers have a boy and a girl each, mate the boys are great, the girls are a nightmare.......... I don't want to take the risk, it might be a breeding thing in my genes :verysad


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The lebonese, and i know many, considere it a curse to have a girl, no offence was intended with the lebo remark, girls are great until puberty, trust me, I'm going through it now, but I'd rather wory about the boy my girl brings home than worry about my boy.


----------



## Old Man (Jun 15, 2013)

Congratulations Stiffy and all the very best to you and the missus.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats stiff fatherhood is a great gift!


----------



## Bundjalung (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats Stiff Jab on fatherhood. Best time of your life. Never drunk so much in my life since becoming a father.
Plus remember the magic potion for a good night sleep....phenergan....


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats to you Stiff. I have 2 daughters, 18months and nearly 4. I took the 4 year old to her first dance class last Saturday and it was the best hour of my life to date with her. It's moments like that which will stick in your mind till you a real old fella (or atleast till dementia sets in). Enjoy emery moment mate.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..gotta love the forum...starts off a hate thread and turns into a love thread..
..Stiffies baby girl has already brought some love to the world..well done boys..


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..gotta love the forum...starts off a hate thread and turns into a love thread..
> ..Stiffies baby girl has already brought some love to the world..well done boys..


Amen to that. :cheers
Bit different to ESB, where all threads turned into hate. :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

*GOLD!* Again, nie one Stiffy.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Congrats Stiffy....I have 2 girls and a little boy.......Im shitting myself already for when my girls are in their teens...which reminds me...


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..girls are certainly the best..boys hit about 10 and they're already kinda lookin' to do they're own thing..you girl is always your girl no matter what her age..
..I remember how sad I used to get as my daughter got bigger..say around 5 or 6 and she was to big to carry anymore..I cherished every second..:thumbsup


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Congrats Stiffy. Great times ahead.


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats to the Stiffster :cheers


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

it's not your kid , she cheated on you.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

This is getting a bit soppy now lads............ Appears some blokes are about to break down and cry the way they are going on about their little girls :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> This is getting a bit soppy now lads............ Appears some blokes are about to break down and cry the way they are going on about their little girls :lol:


You rather talk about dancing again mate? :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> You rather talk about dancing again mate? :yep


:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Congrats Stiffy....I have 2 girls and a little boy.......Im shitting myself already for when my girls are in their teens...which reminds me...


Ha ha, my missus is getting me that exact T-shirt.
When my daughter told us she had a boyfriend, I told her I was psychic. I told her I could forsee her boyfriend having a small accident down a long flight of stairs. It ended quickly when she told him "my psycho dad is going to kill you and make it look like you fell down some stairs. That's not what I said to her at all :conf


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Jabby really good news mate , congratulations to both you and your better half (clever girl ) , 
Here's to a hundred years , god bless from Wales ,,, Josey


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Ty's been very quiet lately.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

I heard a condition of his parole was that he not go within 100 yards of a computer.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Ty's paid his debt to society and should be reinstated to the forum immediately.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

You can shove that suggestion right up your arsenal.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Ha ha, my missus is getting me that exact T-shirt.
> When my daughter told us she had a boyfriend, I told her I was psychic. I told her I could forsee her boyfriend having a small accident down a long flight of stairs. It ended quickly when she told him "my psycho dad is going to kill you and make it look like you fell down some stairs. That's not what I said to her at all :conf


I knew a bloke whose daughter turned 16, I suggested he buy a shotgun as she was good looking, his response was "my biggest fear is having a daughter and nobody wants to root them" those exact words, with a Israeli accent. There is some sense to it


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

That's actually a salient point, Raff, but a hard one for a father to accept, and broach. I actually hope both my kids enjoy healthy, active sex lives. On one hand. On the other hand I hope my daughter listens to me when I tell her she'll be allowed out unescorted when she's twenty eight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I think Ty's paid his debt to society and should be reinstated to the forum immediately.


Are you serious? The cunt has launched several DDOS attacs on the site after getting a little holiday. I'm going to put the cards on the table now, I reported him myself, not just for what he posted. I reported him for maliciousl defamation with which I have proof, along with the other attempts to villify or belittle me. We started with a clean slate, he chose to carry shit over.
The way he carried on in the Gulag, a fun and fair option to banning, caused the Gulag to be shut. What he did after that was inexcusable, it's up to the site owners to decide weather to let him back or not, but I recon they'd probably prefer to put a hit out on him.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I heard a condition of his parole was that he not go within 100 yards of a computer.


:lol:

Wouldn't be at all surprised if he was paid a visit by the coppers after going full retard with the DDoS attacks on this site.










^ Ty shoulda paid attention to that wise man.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I think Ty's paid his debt to society and should be reinstated to the forum immediately.


You routine is rather stale. Take your trolling back to ESB.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Are you serious? The cunt has launched several DDOS attacs on the site after getting a little holiday. I'm going to put the cards on the table now, I reported him myself, not just for what he posted. I reported him for maliciousl defamation with which I have proof, along with the other attempts to villify or belittle me. We started with a clean slate, he chose to carry shit over.
> The way he carried on in the Gulag, a fun and fair option to banning, caused the Gulag to be shut. What he did after that was inexcusable, it's up to the site owners to decide weather to let him back or not, but I recon they'd probably prefer to put a hit out on him.


I think he is fishing mate...and he caught you!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

You know me, Biggsy Smalls easy taken, just how I like my women.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You know me, Biggsy Smalls easy taken, just how I like my women.


:lol: Right beside you on that one mate!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

TC would be the most banned poster on Australian boxing forums. He has been repeatedly banned from ESB, Yuku Aussie Boxing Forum and now here at CHB. 

A former ESB mod who now posts here said he had banned TC at least a dozen times at ESB - and that's just his own person count.

TC is trouble and always has been. That's why he was banned from everywhere else and why he is now banned from here.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

He sure is a nuffy, Spider. 

Remember when Green got done by Tarver and Ty thought it'd be a great laught to create a Facebook account called Danny Green KnockedOut and then post those photoshopped pics on Green's Facebook.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> He sure is a nuffy, Spider.
> 
> Remember when Green got done by Tarver and Ty thought it'd be a great laught to create a Facebook account called Danny Green KnockedOut and then post those photoshopped pics on Green's Facebook.


Wtf talk about get a life!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

TC's obsession with Green knows no bounds. He searches the internet hour after hour, day after day in the hope of digging up dirt on him, and is probably doing it as we speak :lol:


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Wtf talk about get a life!


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=329924&page=2

Interesting thread for a number of reasons.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

i'm sitting here laughting and laughting.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

As I'm banned from there, what was the screenshot that that card, 'Johnny Boy' put up?


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> As I'm banned from there, what was the screenshot that that card, 'Johnny Boy' put up?


This us the one I put up:

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/5820/ktforum.jpg

The other images include ones he put up on Green's page from the account he created.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, wondered when I was going to be answerd.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

That is not a laughting matter, he seems to label a lot of people child molesteres, just like those who are ov erly homophobic. There might be something to this.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Yeah mate he's certainly a very twisted individual.

Surely Ty wasn't stupid enough to use that Danny Green KnockedOut Facebook account to facilitate his attacks on this site.

Lol @ how dumb he really is.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Spider said:


> TC's obsession with Green knows no bounds. He searches the internet hour after hour, day after day in the hope of digging up dirt on him, and is probably doing it as we speak :lol:


 True but this is the same as many others with Mundine. And Greens obsession with Mundine is just as bad. His posting of personal info of other posters was reprehensible and he should really be banned from ESB.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

If Ty was reinstated this thread reaches 100 pages EASY.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> True but this is the same as many others with Mundine. And Greens obsession with Mundine is just as bad. His posting of personal info of other posters was reprehensible and he should really be banned from ESB.


TC has been banned from ESB innumerable times. A former mod who posts here says he banned him on more than a dozen occasions, and TC was posting before that guy even became a mod. God only knows how many times in total he's been banned from ESB :lol:

They've painted themselves into an ugly corner now because their Aussie forum is on the bones of its arse, and if they ban TC it'll go under, simple as that :yep


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> He sure is a nuffy, Spider.
> 
> Remember when Green got done by Tarver and Ty thought it'd be a great laught to create a Facebook account called Danny Green KnockedOut and then post those photoshopped pics on Green's Facebook.


Wow, really has too much time on his hands,


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

They don't seem to tolerate unjust and over the top criticism of boxers here, and rightly so. I'm sure the stuff TC was regularly posting about Green and other fighters at ESB would have had him banned on a regular basis here.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> If Ty was reinstated this thread reaches 100 pages EASY.


That would be a laught! Let him back for a day then ban him again just for a laught.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> This us the one I put up:
> 
> http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/5820/ktforum.jpg
> 
> The other images include ones he put up on Green's page from the account he created.


He's a sick twisted cunt alright. :-(


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, the Aussie meet up near his home could bring some upset to te apple cart,


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

I needed a laught so I bumped the grubs thread


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

This Aussie meet up sounds good,id even travel from w.a to come over,few beers,get the gloves out and have a drunken spar.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

crash said:


> This Aussie meet up sounds good,id even travel from w.a to come over,few beers,get the gloves out and have a drunken spar.


you'd fly across the country to have a spa and get drunk with a group of men you've never met? I'd leave the glove on if I were you mate. Aids would be a cunt of a thing to have. :smile


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

was wondering who whould be the first one to say somthing like that,^well played ST Pecktor.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

crash said:


> was wondering who whould be the first one to say somthing like that,^well played ST Pecktor.


:lol:
I wouldn't mind heading to a meet up if theres one in Sydney. I've met a few of the cunts on here, and they're all good guys, even Stifflers mum isn't half bad. :smile


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd defiantly be in for a Sydney one, I won't be able to make albury, family holiday


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> :lol:
> I wouldn't mind heading to a meet up if theres one in Sydney. I've met a few of the cunts on here, and they're all good guys, *even Stifflers mum isn't half bad.* :smile


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


>


 It's not true as Dennis Leary says '' Im an asshole ''. He has to say Im O.K he's my brother.


----------

